# jazz and classical



## Kidbuu (Apr 28, 2015)

is it an easier transitions then other genres of music?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

as a listener or as a player?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Jazz from somone who obviusly knew her Bach


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For me, classical music's extension is jazz. I really don't see any differences between the two except rules of engagement and historical context.


----------

